# Overweight baby?



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

I frequently hear that you can't over feed a baby but how true is that?

My son was on the 75th centile for weight when born. He then jumped upto the 98th quite soonish & tracker that for a while. He now hovers on or just above the 99.6th line. I got him weighed today & he's just risen above it again so the health visitor has asked me to go back next week for another weigh in as she's concerned about his weight   They always go by his age as if he was a month younger (as he was a month early born)

He's 6 months tomorrow and weighs nearly 23lbs. He is a big boy!

He's always been on formula and was a little but often feeder. We've already got weaning well established, he has 3 meals a day plus just over 20oz of milk. 

Am I over feeding him? 

It feels like its just one thing after another to be honest, I wish they'd just let us get on with it. He's a happy healthy little boy. 

Oh and we did his length too which puts him on the 98th centile.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It does sound like he likes his grub quite alot, I think if he is having 3 meals he probably doesn't need all that milk any more, how frequently is he having bottles and how many oz each time and how much solids roughly?? 

Nic


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Nic

With Charlie being just 6 months old I thought he still required 500/600mls of milk per day which is 20ish ounces? That's what the HV said anyways.

His feeding pattern is as follows...

7ish - 5oz formula

9ish - baby porridge

12ish - veg puree & yoghurt

2:30pm ish - 5oz formula

5pm ish - meat/veg puree & fruit

7pm ish - 6oz formula

1/2/3am ish 4 or 5oz formula


I know he doesn't need a night feed anymore but it is on my list of things that need to be tackled once we get his sleep routine sorted as for the lasr 2/3wks i've been up with him at least 6 times a night  

I genuinely don't think he's eating too much. I'm a first time mum and have lots of friends with older babies so do have a good idea of what they're eating too.

It's interesting with the weight gain as it varies from week to week despite eating roughly the same things.

I find it all a bit confusing


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok leave it with me I'm going to do a bit of research and get back to you

Nic


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi rjmett, I have spoken to my collegue who is a paediatric dietician today and she has said that what he is on sound like the perfect amount, he should be on about 500-600 mls a day plus his meals which is what you said he had, she also said that his weight gain may well even out when he starts being more mobile and if doesn't then it maybe worth a trip to your gp to rule out any thyroid issues, I wouldn't worry about this just yet though until he is moving around a bit more

Hope this helps

Let me know how you get on

Nic


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking the time to research this for me  

We went back to have him weighed today & he is actually 2oz lighter than last week so has lost weight for the first time ever!

They measured his length today too which is also off the scale so I think we just have a big boy. 

He has started trying to roll (& succeeded twice) this week so that could be an explanation for the weight loss. 

Thanks again for your help

Becca x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like he is doing really well!! Good on him for getting going I'm sure he will be climbing all over the place very soon!!! And that is probably the solution and if his height is following his weight then your right it sounds like he is just a well built lad, 

Nic


----------

